# Egg Noggin



## mish (Dec 28, 2004)

I haven't tried these yet, but they looked so irrestible, wanted to pass them along.

EGGNOG CAKE 
2 tbsp. butter or margarine 
1/2 cup sliced almonds 
1 package yellow cake mix (approx. 18 1/2 oz.) 
1/4 tsp. nutmeg 
2 eggs 
1 1/2 cups commercial eggnog 
1/4 cup vegetable oil 
2 tbsp. rum or 1 tsp. rum flavoring plus 1 tsp. brandy flavoring 

Grease a 12-cup Bundt pan with soft butter. Press almonds against sides and bottom of pan; set aside. In large bowl combine cake mix, nutmeg, eggs, eggnog, vegetable oil, and flavoring. Beat at medium speed until smooth and creamy about 4 minutes. Pour batter in prepared pan. Bake at 325 degrees 50-55 minutes or until cake tests done. Cool in pan for 10 minutes; turn out on wire rack or serving plate to complete cooling. Prick cake with thick skewer and top with Rum Syrup while cake is still warm.

RUM SYRUP:
1 cup granulated sugar 
1/2 cup water 
1 tsp. butter or margarine 
1/2 tsp. vanilla 
1 1/2 oz rum (3 tbsp.) 

Boil sugar and water 5 minutes. Add butter, vanilla and rum. Cook until a syrupy mixture. Yields about one cup.

**********

EGGNOG TRUFFLE CUPS 

Chocolate Cups: 
6 oz semisweet chocolate -- cut into pieces 

Filling: 
6 tablespoons dairy eggnog -- (do not use canned) 
1 (11 oz) package white vanilla chips 
3/4 teaspoon nutmeg 

Melt chocolate in small saucepan over low heat. With 3/4 inch brush, coat inside of 30 paper candy cups with melted chocolate. Refrigerate 15 minutes or until set. 

Heat eggnog in small saucepan over low heat just until eggnog comes to a simmer. Remove from heat. Stir in vanilla chips until melted. Refrigerate about 30 minutes or until mixture begins to firm up. 

Spoon about 1 teaspoon eggnog filling evenly into each chocolate cup. Refrigerate or freeze until ready to serve. Just before serving, sprinkle nutmeg over filling in cups. If desired, peel paper cups from truffles before serving.


----------



## Alix (Dec 28, 2004)

Ooooooo...those truffle cups look yummy!


----------



## mish (Dec 28, 2004)

Alix said:
			
		

> Ooooooo...those truffle cups look yummy!



Thank you Alix.  I had to run for an Oreo when I read the recipe.  Thinking bout the egg nog cake too...perhaps we could drizzle with egg nog, an orange sauce, chocolate or vanilla glaze...yum, yum.  Nice to see your dancing feet again.  Happy New Year to you & yours.


----------



## Alix (Dec 28, 2004)

mish said:
			
		

> Alix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks mish, and a Happy New Year to you and yours too! LOL to the oreo, I scarfed a cinnamon bun after reading it, and am rifling the pantry for the candy cups I put away. I am thinking I may have used them already DARN IT!! I vote orange sauce on the cake. Since I have all the ingredients for THAT one maybe I will make it for dessert tonight. Got a good orange sauce recipe kicking around that you could post?


----------



## mish (Dec 28, 2004)

Hi again Alix.
Boo Hoo, don't have a recipe for an orange sauce...maybe someone will jump in to the rescue.  Do have the easiest recipe in the world for orange chicken (brown the chicken breasts, dump in a can of thawed orange juice concentrate, cover, let cook, baste - serve on a bed of rice w mandarin oranges & almonds). It's my little secret recipe...don't tell anyone, lol.

Oh, please tell me, can we buy chocolate candy cups? & I just love those jumbo frozen cinnamin buns with vanilla frosting...they're the best.  I feel an oreo coming on.


----------



## Alix (Dec 28, 2004)

I get the chocolate candy cups every year at Costco. They are pretty sizeable though. About 1/3 cup of filling I think. That is a LOT of eggnoggin filling!!


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 28, 2004)

I've come to the rescue!  Now you just have to promise to share!   

I haven't tried either of these; just had them tucked away for a "rainy day."  IMHO, I vote for the Caramel Orange Sauce.

*ORANGE SAUCE *

1/4 cup (1/2 stick) unsalted butter, at room temperature 
3/4 cup granulated sugar 
1/2 cup pecan pieces 
1 cup fresh orange juice 
1 tablespoon grated orange zest 
1/2 cup Grand Marnier 
2 tablespoons Triple Sec 
In a large saute pan over medium-high heat, melt the butter. Add the granulated sugar and pecan pieces and cook, stirring, for 3 minutes. Add the orange juice and cook, stirring occasionally, for 4 minutes. Add the orange zest and cook for 1 minute. Add the Grand Marnier and Triple Sec and simmer for 2 minutes.

*Caramel Orange Sauce*

Remove zest from 2 oranges and trim any white pith from zest. Cut zest into enough very thin strips to measure 1/4 cup. Squeeze juice from 3 oranges and strain through a fine sieve. Measure out 1 cup juice. 
Cook 1/2 cup sugar in a dry heavy saucepan over moderate heat, undisturbed, until it begins to melt. Continue to cook, stirring occasionally with a fork, until sugar is melted into a deep golden caramel. Add zest and cook, stirring, until fragrant, about 15 seconds. Tilt pan and carefully pour in juice (caramel will harden and steam vigorously). Cook over moderately low heat, stirring, until caramel is dissolved, then cool sauce.


----------



## mish (Dec 28, 2004)

WOWWWW - WEEEE!!!!
Thanks Alix, gonna go look for those giant chocolate cups...& Thank you PA Baker. I may just fill those chocolate cups with your yummy sauce recipes.  A new recipe is born.  If I keep making all these yummy desserts, gonna have to check myself into the Betty Crocker Center & admit what I ate.  Thanks again...I'm drooling here


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 28, 2004)

mish said:
			
		

> If I keep making all these yummy desserts, gonna have to check myself into the Betty Crocker Center & admit what I ate.  Thanks again...I'm drooling here



LOL!  If there were a Betty Crocker Center I'd be right there with you!


----------



## middie (Dec 28, 2004)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> mish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'd be there too lmao


----------



## Alix (Dec 29, 2004)

OK, I made the cake and the caramel orange sauce. HOLY WOW!! I highly recommend this to y'all. There isn't a scrap left. I was hoping for a little piece for breakfast today, but no dice, my guests hoovered it all. Thanks mish and PA for the wonderful ideas. 

I have another get together tonight (my last for the season thank God!!) and I may have to try the cake again. If I do I will try the regular orange sauce and compare notes later.


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 29, 2004)

Alix said:
			
		

> OK, I made the cake and the caramel orange sauce. HOLY WOW!! I highly recommend this to y'all. There isn't a scrap left. I was hoping for a little piece for breakfast today, but no dice, my guests hoovered it all. Thanks mish and PA for the wonderful ideas.
> 
> I have another get together tonight (my last for the season thank God!!) and I may have to try the cake again. If I do I will try the regular orange sauce and compare notes later.



I can't wait to hear your comparison of the two sauces, Alix.  And this time, save me a piece, OK?!?


----------



## mish (Dec 29, 2004)

Alix said:
			
		

> OK, I made the cake and the caramel orange sauce. HOLY WOW!! I highly recommend this to y'all. There isn't a scrap left. I was hoping for a little piece for breakfast today, but no dice, my guests hoovered it all. Thanks mish and PA for the wonderful ideas.
> 
> I have another get together tonight (my last for the season thank God!!) and I may have to try the cake again. If I do I will try the regular orange sauce and compare notes later.



Hi Alix,

Sooo glad you & yours liked the noggin.  Amazing what we can collectively come up with when we put our noggins together


----------



## Alix (Dec 30, 2004)

OK... another hit. Man that cake is easy. The sauce was a bit fiddlier to make, but it was SPLENDID! I personally liked it better...more zip. But the kids and my hubby liked the caramel one better. So...one vote regular orange sauce, three for the caramel one. And lets see...12 votes of YUM on the cake!!


----------



## mish (Dec 30, 2004)

Alix said:
			
		

> OK... another hit. Man that cake is easy. The sauce was a bit fiddlier to make, but it was SPLENDID! I personally liked it better...more zip. But the kids and my hubby liked the caramel one better. So...one vote regular orange sauce, three for the caramel one. And lets see...12 votes of YUM on the cake!!



The "Alix votes" are in D   .  I'm gonna have to make two now.


----------



## mish (Dec 30, 2004)

Alix said:
			
		

> I get the chocolate candy cups every year at Costco. They are pretty sizeable though. About 1/3 cup of filling I think. That is a LOT of eggnoggin filling!!



Alix, another thought, since you mentioned we can buy the chocolate cups, perhaps, I could try filling the cups with ready made nog or orange liquer, etc., whipped cream, a strawberry etc., cinnamin, etc., or PA's sauces, pop em in the freezer & voila instant dessert.


----------



## Alix (Dec 30, 2004)

I vote orange licquer (sp?) in whipped cream. Mmmmmmmmm. Cool thought! I usually do what we call Pink Dessert in them. Raspberry jello made with the boiling water, but then grapefruit juice instead of cold water. When half set fold in whipped cream and toss in the chocolate cups. Easy and pretty too.


----------

